# I can't figure out my MBTI type? Cognitive functions?



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay so, I've known about the MBTI for a while now,
yet I still can't figure out my type!
I've bounced around several different types; first, I thought I was an ISFJ. Then an
INFJ... and so on.

So I want to get this straight for once and for all.
So.. I heard that more than the letters of your type, the cognitive functions are more important.

So I took a test on cognitive functions. And these were my results.

(Greatest to least)

Si= 36.9
Fi= 36.8
Se= 33.9
Ti= 32.8
Ne= 30.7
Fe= 27.9
Ni= 23.5
Te= 17.5

The test suggested I was an ISFP.

However, I just have this feeling that ISFP isn't me...

I feel more connected to INFP & INFJ, yet, I'm still not sure whether I'm an N or S.
One thing is for sure though, I know for sure I'm a feeler type.
I just can't figure out the rest of the letters..


Can you guys help me figure out my type based on the information given? :kitteh:

Additional info;

-I FEEL like a J... internally (inside my head), I want things to be organized and structured.... yet, externally, I'm very disorganized, always forgetting things, etc :bored:
However, I also value freespirit and spontaneity

-As for extroversion/introversion; 
many people call me loud, social, restless, etc...
However, people who know me well, KNOW and have seen the quiet, dark side of me...
(not quite dark, but ... sad) 
Or some people say i have a twosided personality. A loud one, and a quiet one..
One minute i can be very loud, the next second, i can be the most quietest person ever.

-I don't know if this have to do with anything, but I usually have a sad/blank look on my face and I zone out a lot. People ask me if I'm sad or depressed when I don't really ...feel that sad. ( Or maybe i am sad.. but i just dont recognize my feelings?)
And when I am acutally uncomfortable, anxious, sad, people think I look happy... 
 .............. so confused. xD

Overall, I'm verry connfused about me, because I feel like I have two sides to everything!  

Can any of you guys help me? :happy:


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I would recommend reading about each function in detail. Extroversion isn't about being a people person. It's about whether your dominant function is introverted (xi), or extroverted (xe). The organized internal world, disorganized external world looks a lot like a IXXP type, but judgers aren't necessarily organized people. In a judger, their first perceiving function is introverted (si or ni), and their first judging function is extroverted (te or fe). In perceiving types, it's the reverse. Since you know you are a feeling type, determining whether you are fe or fi will help you figure out whether you are a judger or a perciever.


----------



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm a fi.... does that mean I'm a judger or perciever?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

That would make you a perciever. Your main percieving function is either extroverted intuition, or extroverted sensing.

Once you have chosen between the two, find out which function, between fi and se/ne, is dominant by asking yourself "Which one makes me think "There are people who _don't_ do that?". Also, you can look at which inferior (essentially, anti-you) function you are. Here are orderings of the functions of XXFP types:

1st-Dominant 2nd-Auxiliary 3rd-Tertiary 4th- Inferior

ISFP: Fi Se Ni Te

INFP: Fi Ne Si Te

ESFP: Se Fi Te Ni

ENFP: Ne Fi Te Si


----------



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you so much! I think I'm an INFP or ISFP, leaning more towards an INFP. 

Thank you!


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

I have the same problem too. Every time I take tests, I usually get INFP or INTP, but after reading the descriptions on multiple websites, there is hardly anything that I can relate to from both types. (Except the moderate introvertedness and laid-back perceptive lifestyle.) 
I've read about several other types, I can relate a little to most SP types, but not exactly to any type. 

The most confusing part is the S and N differences. 
I do value theories and enjoy learning about them, but overall my approach in life is more realistic than abstract. (Usually my score for intuition is quite high.)
As for Thinking v Feeling functions, I know that I am somewhat in-between both.


----------



## trewdys (Feb 18, 2012)

I had my MBTI test professionally facilitated. After the paper test but before we checked our results, the facilitator explained to us each dichotomy and had us choose which one we thought ourselves to be. Then we compared our paper test result with our self-evaluation and chose the type we thought more accurately described us.

In summary, your self-evaluation is just as important as your test result.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

trewdys said:


> In summary, your self-evaluation is just as important as your test result.


No.

It's _more_ important.


----------

